# Donald Trump, der Schauspieler: Meistens spielte er sich selbst!



## AaronTanzmann (12. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Donald Trump, der Schauspieler: Meistens spielte er sich selbst!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Donald Trump, der Schauspieler: Meistens spielte er sich selbst!


----------



## Pherim (12. November 2016)

Hm... jetzt wäre es mir doch lieber gewesen, wenn Arnold Schwarzenegger hätte Präsident werden können.


----------



## steel2000 (12. November 2016)

Nun ja, in einer Rolle hat er doch richtig überzeugt und viele Kritiker auf seine Seite geholt: Als Präsidentschaftskandidat. Soo schlecht scheinen seine Fähigkeit also gar nicht zu sein. Quasi Ronald Reagan 2.0


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2016)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Nun ja, in einer Rolle hat er [...] viele Kritiker auf seine Seite geholt:...


Wage ich zu  bezweifeln. Laut dieser einen Balkengrafik hat er ja letztendlich nur gewonnen, weil weniger Demokratenwählre zur Wahl gegangen sind.


----------



## bundesgerd (12. November 2016)

Tja, das ist jetzt wirklich der Beweis, daß der "American Way of Life" noch existiert:
Auch der größte Vollidiot/Prolet/Dummschwätzer/Gauner/Betrüger/Vollpfosten usw. kann Präsident der USA werden...


----------



## Schalkmund (13. November 2016)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Auch der größte Vollidiot/Prolet/Dummschwätzer/Gauner/Betrüger/Vollpfosten usw. kann Präsident der USA werden...


Naja, solange es SJW wie Ana Kasparian, Laci Green und Anita Sarkeesian (die Donald ungewollt unterstützt haben) die nächsten 4 Jahre versaut, war es das auf jeden Fall wert 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ep-YbqfkuzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

